# A true weather report please



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

Flying out to Cairo on Friday, just looked at the weather and it says 21 - 22? I thought it would be colder so a nice surpirse.

Can someone just tell me top and caridgan warm enough for the day time or will need further layers???? 

Thanks

micki


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> Flying out to Cairo on Friday, just looked at the weather and it says 21 - 22? I thought it would be colder so a nice surpirse.
> 
> ...


I went out this time of year last year when it was a similar temperature. I wore cardigan and top during the day but there were loads of Egyptians looking me strangely as they were wrapped up in coats, gloves, scarves! I found it warm though after England. Evenings were cooler and I needed shoes rather than sandals and possibly a light jacket


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Excellent thats what I thought, my husband has asked me to bring him a jacket out because he said he finds Cairo so cold - wimp, wait till he gets here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Micki



Beatle said:


> I went out this time of year last year when it was a similar temperature. I wore cardigan and top during the day but there were loads of Egyptians looking me strangely as they were wrapped up in coats, gloves, scarves! I found it warm though after England. Evenings were cooler and I needed shoes rather than sandals and possibly a light jacket


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Excellent thats what I thought, my husband has asked me to bring him a jacket out because he said he finds Cairo so cold - wimp, wait till he gets here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Micki


We were sat in a table in Khan El Khalili one evening last January wearing trainers and a light jumper and there was a woman on the table next to us in ski jacket, ski hat and sunglasses. Plus we would go to the Marriott everyday to sit in the garden cafe and we were warm wearing light tops and whenever the Egyptian families left, they would wrap the children up in mittens and scarves! I guess it is cold when you are use to their summers!


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

After the snow we have just had it will feel like a heatwave. When i told him how cold it was here I think it made him feel ill, he told his mother, please god she doesn't pack his suitcase, I have images of her sitting there knitting him wollies as we speak ha ha ha



Beatle said:


> We were sat in a table in Khan El Khalili one evening last January wearing trainers and a light jumper and there was a woman on the table next to us in ski jacket, ski hat and sunglasses. Plus we would go to the Marriott everyday to sit in the garden cafe and we were warm wearing light tops and whenever the Egyptian families left, they would wrap the children up in mittens and scarves! I guess it is cold when you are use to their summers!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is warmer this January than usual. Egyptians go into their winter clothes as soon as the policemen change from white to black uniforms and regardless of the weather they wear these clothes, vest, teeshirt, shirt, jumper and a jacket and they will keep them on until black uniforms turn to white. We also have had very little rain this winter.
Micki it can be cool in the evenings and a jacket will come in handy


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

in the street and in the sun it is very nice, however at home you will need the jumper etc.! Sometimes we watch tv sitting under a blanket.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

We went on a cruise on Lake Nasser in February - with one sweatshirt apiece for the flight.

By the end of the holiday they could have walked home on their own!

We had one of the coldest Februaries ever - it was like sitting on the Isle of Wight ferry! AND it rained!!!

So make sure you have something warm to wear - just in case!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Topcat,

Many people come to Egypt thinking it never gets cold nor does it rain.. so not true.
The red coast and Luxor are warmer and drier than Cairo.
This year has been mild and dry compared to other years but I still switch my heating on (yes we have heating here) for an hour or so in the late evening, but must admit a jumper would probably would be enough.

Maiden


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Topcat,
> 
> Many people come to Egypt thinking it never gets cold nor does it rain.. so not true.
> The red coast and Luxor are warmer and drier than Cairo.
> ...


Hi Maiden,

Can you tell me about the weather in sharm at this time of year please. I have been to sharm in december, days were quite hot and evenings I needed a jumper, I feel the cold anyway! Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Maiden,
> 
> Can you tell me about the weather in sharm at this time of year please. I have been to sharm in december, days were quite hot and evenings I needed a jumper, I feel the cold anyway! Thanks.




Sorry no idea what the weather is like in Sharm but I am sure Sam or someone will be able to tell you.

Cairo- it's raining and only 66f today


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry no idea what the weather is like in Sharm but I am sure Sam or someone will be able to tell you.
> 
> Cairo- it's raining and only 66f today


Ok thanks anyway.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have read that all (land and mobile) telephones in Sharm are not working at the moment, due to the rain.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> I have read that all (land and mobile) telephones in Sharm are not working at the moment, due to the rain.


I cant see why rain would stop mobile phones from working, they work fine in Scotland and Ireland where it rains or so it seems constantly.
Have you got a VIP visiting?, might be a block on calls for security reasons


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe because mobile connections/ "radio masts" need electricity?



Egypt's Sinai experiences worst flooding in 16 years
Mon, Jan 18, 2010
AFP

EL-TOR, Egypt (AFP) - A woman died and at least nine were hurt as heavy rains and floods pounded Egypt's Sinai, forcing rescuers to move around parts of the peninsula by boat, officials and witnesses said Monday.

The Ras Sidr area on the west coast of the peninsula saw the heaviest flooding on Sunday night and rescue services used rubber rafts to search for the injured and those trapped in their homes, an official said.

"One woman died and nine were injured in the town of Abu Sweira in Ras Sidr," a security official told AFP.

Flooding blocked main roads in the resort town of Sharm el-Sheikh and heavy rains brought down the ceiling in a part of the airport, an AFP correspondent said.

Parts of Sinai including Taba, Nuweiba and Sharm el-Sheikh experienced electricity cuts as thousands of tourists in the popular diving resorts spent the night by candle light, in the worst flooding to hit Sinai since January 1994.

source: http://news.asiaone.com/News/AsiaOne+News/World/Story/A1Story20100118-192717.html


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> maybe because mobile connections/ "radio masts" need electricity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh but you didn't say there was no electricity, but still cant see what they would do with phone.. probably the exchange is flooded and the radio mast has fallen over. radio being the word


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I didn't know before I read that article, that there was no electricity, but I think all the base stations need electricity.

Here: http://tg.spotredsea.com/2010/01/rain-in-red-sea.html you will find two pictures from Hurghada, Hadaba Shamaleya, the building is Sea Gull hotel on Sheraton Road.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry no idea what the weather is like in Sharm but I am sure Sam or someone will be able to tell you.
> 
> Cairo- it's raining and only 66f today



Hi,

Just put another post up about the weather in Sharm yesterday and today!! Shocking, very untypical though.

Sharm has had one of it's mildest winters. Many people are out in T-Shirts and flip-flops at night and temp is in the 30s most days (not idea about Fahrenheit). Although, today was quite cloudy and VERY humid (expected), but I'm sure our normal sunny dry weather will resume by the end of the week. Now I just wonder how long it will take to rebuild the city.

Sam


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

How warm you feel isn't just about temperature but also pressure and humidity. Cairo has been very pleasant this winter. Mornings can be cool and indoors can also be a lot colder than out. It's not the Arctic but sometimes a few extra layers is needed.

The desert towns, New Cairo, Shorouk, 6th October etc can get VERY cold (temperature might say about 15C but it feels like -15C - seriously!), so you need heating there.

Arid environments are a bit like a grill - if you're under the heat, then it's hot, but it's very direct. Whereas, humid places are more like an oven - generally warm air no matter where you go.

It's actually thunder & lightning at the moment


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks - I think 

Micki



starchief said:


> How warm you feel isn't just about temperature but also pressure and humidity. Cairo has been very pleasant this winter. Mornings can be cool and indoors can also be a lot colder than out. It's not the Arctic but sometimes a few extra layers is needed.
> 
> The desert towns, New Cairo, Shorouk, 6th October etc can get VERY cold (temperature might say about 15C but it feels like -15C - seriously!), so you need heating there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> Flying out to Cairo on Friday, just looked at the weather and it says 21 - 22? I thought it would be colder so a nice surpirse.
> 
> ...



Take a jacket and jumpers, you don't have to use them. It's hot in the sun, skimpy top warm, but not out of it. I wear jeans and flip flops in the day and boots at night, with a cashmere cardi, pashmina AND coat when i go out at night. Sunbathe in the day, heating on at night. That's Hurghada, and it's warmer than Cairo at this time of year, usually. 
I think top/cardi should be warm enough for day, I would have pashmina with me too, and my fav cardi is cashmere, so it's light and warm. I feel the cold too, you may not, as much.


----------

